# Where does your GT-R call home!



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

This is popular in other forums. Show where your skyline beds down for the night!


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Not so popular here........


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

do not park on the bacon?lol


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

vizibledog said:


> Not so popular here........


what he said^^


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

i should bed mine down in the shell garage!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

scby rex said:


> do not park on the bacon?lol


the 'waves' look like bacon . . . . . i think you will find thats what it means. lol


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Mine sleeps on a racetrack  I think she likes it there


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

This sucks, I know yall have some nice garages for your skylines. mine would, but right now a suby calls it home.


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Regardless of how fine an owner's garage is, there are security issues to be considered. We don't care to share where our cars hide.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

mine lives ten stories underground. No joke. It takes half a kilometer of winding up ramps to get to the exit and emerge. The upside is that getting to my spot provides plenty of cool-down time, and no matter how cold it is outside, it's never colder than about 10 degrees celsius.


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

The J said:


> Regardless of how fine an owner's garage is, there are security issues to be considered. We don't care to share where our cars hide.


What? Dont you wanna join in the "Where do you keep your keys overnight" picture thread? Dude, loosen up.

Edit: Forgot to say if your posting pictures of your garage, it'd be mega if you could get your house number in the pic also. Oh, and if you could maybe get a street sign in also that would ROCK.


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, US owners are scared the customs agency is going to find where they hide their GTR.


----------

